# Pro-sweet and fondant from Mann Lake: ripoff.



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

username00101 said:


> I've noticed that Mann Lake is overcharging for some of their feed products.
> *
> ProSweet:*
> 
> ...


There is nothing unethical about a high price in a free market. Is anyone forcing anyone to buy this product from them?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

You can't compare making mixing your own sugar water to pro sweet, there is way more to prosweet than just granulated sugar and water. Pro sweet has multiple sugar types and probably more solids in it than your homemade stuff. and it has less water than any 2:1 homemade one, pro sweet is closer to a 3:1 ratio.(sugar:water)

Not that i use it or endorse it, your  comparison just doesn't line up. 
I don't buy it because it is expensive even by the tanker load in comparison to other liquid feeds, but again becuase it is a blend of multiple sugar types, 

and also the rule of retail is 100% markup, most retail stores only pay half of what their listed sale price is, i've ran retail store in the past and unless you are lucky enough to sell out of every product every day and are able to have every product restocked again by morning it's the only way to make sure you make enough money to keep the lights on, rent paid, taxes paid, employees paid, insurance paid.

Aaron


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

pro-sweet is a lot cheaper (like half) if you bring your own container for them to fill. it actually ends up being only a bit more expensive than mixing you own 2:1. but, as astro pointed out, there are several benefits that makes it well worthwhile when comparing to mixing your own 2:1.
how do you respond when somebody tells you the price of your honey is unethical?


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

I’m budget minded but love using ProSweet for fall feeding. I went through 2- 5 gallon pails on sale for around $50. It’s already inverted so the bees can store it immediately and it really adds weight to your hives. I’d pass on the fondant personally. Lots of recipes out there.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

COAL REAPER said:


> pro-sweet is a lot cheaper (like half) if you bring your own container for them to fill. it actually ends up being only a bit more expensive than mixing you own 2:1. but, as astro pointed out, there are several benefits that makes it well worthwhile when comparing to mixing your own 2:1.
> how do you respond when somebody tells you the price of your honey is unethical?


They'll fill up a bucket for you? 

How much does it cost to fill a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah. 25 or 30 bucks per, i dont remember exactly. i keep track of how much i spent, but not how much i bought. i should change that i guess. i had calculated the sugar content at one point to compare it to buying granulated sugar at 33c/# and the pro-sweet was a little more expensive but i didnt have to heat/mix, less moisture, different types of energy content, etc. just gotta take the drive to mann lake.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

COAL REAPER said:


> yeah. 25 or 30 bucks per, i dont remember exactly. i keep track of how much i spent, but not how much i bought. i should change that i guess. i had calculated the sugar content at one point to compare it to buying granulated sugar at 33c/# and the pro-sweet was a little more expensive but i didnt have to heat/mix, less moisture, different types of energy content, etc. just gotta take the drive to mann lake.


$30 for 5 gallons is MUCH better. That's nearly the price of just making 3:1 sugar.



Edit to Original Post: Drive to Mann lake and fill up buckets, it's less than half the price of ordering the containers.


----------

